# 5 Gallon Emersed Tank



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Here's my 5 gallon emersed tank. This is after 8 or so months of (unintentional) neglect. I've only started a somewhat regular misting schedule a few days ago. Substrate is regular topsoil.

A side view of the tank:









The whole tank:









My mixed bunch of Ludwigia and some DHG "Belem":









Ludwigia palustris flowers:









Ludwigia senegalensis:









Ludwigia senegalensis, Lindernia sp. India, and unidentified Cryptocoryne (either C. lucens or C. wendtii "narrow")









A half-decent view of the whole setup:









Enjoy!


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

That is quite interesting. The flowers definitely don't belong to _L. palustris_, which are very small, sessile (right up against the stem), and have no petals. What you have looks a little bit like a _Lobelia_, but I won't hold myself to that. Can you take some more photos of the flowers and perhaps the whole plant?

http://www.missouriplants.com/Greenopp/Ludwigia_palustris_page.html


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

The flowers do lead back to the plant that I bought as Ludwigia palustris. Perhaps it was mislabeled? I will try to get better pictures soon.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

http://www.123rf.com/photo_6221325_lobelia-compacta-little-blue-flowers-super-macro.html

I think that's a trade name for _L. erinus_. Not sure though. Look about right?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Those pictures look spot on. However, I can't seem to find anything on a "Ludwigia erinus". There is Lobelia erinus, but that is a terrestrial garden plant.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Lobelia erinus_.


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jun 7, 2009)

Do you have any links on it? From all I can find it is a terrestrial garden plant.


----------

